# 2013 road bikes are on!!!



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

The 2013 road bikes are on Cannondale finally


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

A CAAD10 for $4100? Interesting.....


----------



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

Love the new colors of the super six rival.


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

For kids too! I think i know what my son is getting for x-mas.:thumbsup:


----------



## gto-demon (Sep 12, 2012)

i got offered a cannondale supersix 5 2012 with shimano 105 pedals for $2000 + 1.12tax... should i just get the 2013 model instead or take this offer? :S


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

gto-demon said:


> i got offered a cannondale supersix 5 2012 with shimano 105 pedals for $2000 + 1.12tax... should i just get the 2013 model instead or take this offer? :S


Yes, I think you should just buy the 2013 Supersix 5 105. The list price is $2300 and I'm sure a LBS will give you a discount of $200-300 which is basically the same price as the 2012 model.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

gto-demon said:


> i got offered a cannondale supersix 5 2012 with shimano 105 pedals for $2000 + 1.12tax... should i just get the 2013 model instead or take this offer? :S


My LBS had this on special for $1599.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like they've dropped Apex from their lineup completely. That's strange. I like Apex.


----------



## gto-demon (Sep 12, 2012)

zamboni said:


> My LBS had this on special for $1599.


hey john! 
which area are you located?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The 2012 model is a better value compare with 13 version.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

zamboni said:


> The 2012 model is a better value compare with 13 version.


That seems to be the case with a lot of bikes


----------

